# Yes confirms they are negoiating with Echostar



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

CABLE AND SATELLITE

No. 1 U.S. satellite television service DirecTV, which is owned by General Motors Corp.'s Hughes Electronics Corp., also has a deal with YES. It has no deal with rival satellite firm EchoStar Communications Corp. , although a YES spokesman said the two companies are in negotiations.

Full Story


----------

